# Innenverlegte Hydraulikleitung wechseln



## Deleted263252 (22. September 2014)

Hi,

ich bräuchte mal den einen oder anderen Tipp:
wg. Wechsel der Scheibenbremse sind in Kürze auch die im Rahmen (Unterrohr) verlegten Hydraulikleitungen zu wechseln. 

Wie gehe ich vor?
1. Alte Leitung leeren
2. Vom Bremshebel demontieren
3. Öffnung abkleben, um auslaufende Reste zu vermeiden
4. Mit Tesa die neue Leitung mit der alten verbinden und vorsichtig durch den Rahmen ziehen?

Ist meine Vision richtig? 
Aber vermutlich passt die neue Leitung in dieser Richtung wg. des Anschlusses am Bremssattel nicht durch.

Besser einen langen Draht nehmen, eine kleine Schlinge formen, von oben parallel zur Leitung (Schlinge um die Leitung gelegt) durch den Rahmen und neue Leitung von unten durchfädeln?

Mit der Bitte um Tipps...
Danke vorab!


----------



## Toolkid (22. September 2014)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> ...
> Aber vermutlich passt die neue Leitung in dieser Richtung wg. des Anschlusses am Bremssattel nicht durch.
> ...


Richtig. 
Ich habe einen Bremsinnenzug mit der alten Leitung eingezogen, den ich dann als Führung für die neue Leitung verwendete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (23. September 2014)

Hab ich auch so gemacht nur mit nem Schaltzug


----------



## Deleted263252 (23. September 2014)

Ich bin wohl gerade auf den Kopf gefallen. Schaltzug/Bremszug und eine Hydraulikleitung? Kann ich mir gearde nicht so bildlich vorstellen...

Fakt ist aber doch: Aus der alten wie auch aus der neuen Bremse muss das Öl raus, sonst fließt es aus der Leitung, so oder so.
Und dann? Wie handhabe ich den Brems-/Schaltzug als Einfädelhilfe?


----------



## piilu (23. September 2014)

Joa trenst die Alte am Griff lässt das Öl raus, schiebst dann nen Schalzug durch die Leitung, ziehst dann den Sattel Samt Bremsleitung nach Hinten raus und mit der Neuen Bremse dann umgekehrt


----------



## Deleted263252 (23. September 2014)

Danke für Eure Tipps. Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken ;-) Also für Euch, ich muss ja die Bremse wechseln )


----------

